

Show HN: Follow the Bookmarks of Leading Thinkers and Interesting People - dsowers
http://briarpat.ch

======
grest
Interesting site- if anything it's let me know how disorganized my bookmarks
are. I can see how using this app would encourage one to categorize their
daily inventory of interesting links to properly labeled folders.

Just a comment on the layout: it's certainly clean and straight-forward
however on the feed page I would rather see the link title have more
prominence over the user icon. Of course, this preference of mine comes from
years of using HN and reddit.

Also, I would like to be able to see all the users that are on the site- is
that possible?

Cheers! Hope this works out for you!

~~~
dsowers
Thanks for the feedback! I have been considering removing the pictures next to
the feed. You're probably right about it competing for you attention.

------
dsowers
You don't need to register to check out the content. You can see the "hot"
bookmarks by going here: <http://briarpat.ch/hot>

Also, you can see top-rated bookmark folders by going here:
<http://briarpat.ch/folders>

------
603techguy
Cool idea. I think this is a great way to see what people actually read online
and not just the random thing that catches their interest for a moment.

Great potential to find some high quality sites and information.

~~~
dsowers
Thanks! We built it to combat the low-quality content problem. There is only
one way to get content into briarpatch–through a bookmark. So it provides a
new way to discover good sites. (plus you get to see your friends' bookmarks,
and follow the bookmarks of experts in various fields so you can stay abreast
on the latest and greatest)

